# Marijuana and Cancer risk



## Magnificient (Sep 8, 2010)

[W]e did not find any evidence
for an increase in
cancer risk for even heavy
marijuana smoking. Cellular
studies and even some
studies in animal models
suggest that THC has anti-tumor
properties....
Donald Tashkin, MD
(Pulmonary specialist
and Federal Government
researcher finds marijuana
does not cause lung cancer
in his study on the effects of
cannabis and the lungs. )

Quoted from Marijuana Buds for Less, by SeeMoreBuds


----------



## tybudz (Sep 8, 2010)

cool stuff. have you ever seen the guy that rubs the mj tincture on his skin cancer spot and it goes by by over time??


----------



## Magnificient (Sep 8, 2010)

According to Forbes. com
on April 17, 2007, Harvard
University researchers
have reported finding that
delta-tetrahydrocannabinol
(THC), the main psychoactive
component of marijuana,
reduced the growth of lung
cancer in mice.

Quoted from the same book...by the way, the writer of that book frequents these forums.


----------



## Magnificient (Sep 8, 2010)

tybudz said:


> cool stuff. have you ever seen the guy that rubs the mj tincture on his skin cancer spot and it goes by by over time??


No Budz, I never saw that. Can you link the url or something in this string? That would be interesting to watch.


----------



## tybudz (Sep 8, 2010)

yes sir. let me find the gentlemen. I have a good friend who did a 5 year documentary on marijuana and interviewed him. 

question 

Donald Tashkin is the author of the book you are quoting?? what is the name of the book??


----------



## Magnificient (Sep 8, 2010)

This was quoted from Buds for Less, by Seemorebuds. I hope he don't get mad for me quoting from his book, he frequents these forums.


----------



## Zootime (Sep 24, 2010)

I read some where that long term users of cannabis can actually lower cancer in the head/neck by up to 80%.


----------



## kennyjoyy (Sep 25, 2010)

The scientists describe development and use of a modified mass spectrometry method that showed clear indications that marijuana smoke damages DNA. Scientists are especially concerned about the toxicity of acetaldehyde, present in both tobacco and marijuana.


----------

